# mobo + proc + ram + hdd + gpu + cab for 13-15k??



## bhushan2k (Mar 11, 2011)

*mobo + proc + ram + hdd + psu + cab under 15k??*

hi guys..m upgrading pc after 8 years..first say congrats to me..lol
Already have my old monitor, mouse, keyboard, dvd rw, 2 X IDE hdd 40 gb, logitec 2.1..

Need to buy within 15 k:

Processor (i3? Or core 2 quad??)
Mobo (respected to processor lga 775 or 1156?? need usb 3.0 n sata 3 if it comes within budget w/o onboard graphics if separate gpu comes within budget + ide socket as i have old hdd n dvd rw)
Ram (1x2gb ddr3?? 1333mhz?)
Hdd(any capacity..250 gb bhi chalega..)
GPU (not much in gaming..suggest any..hd+1gb if come..)
Cabinet (any)

Thanx guys...


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

*Athlon II X3 440 @3.3k
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @4.5k
Corsair Value 2X2GB DDR3 1333MHz @2.2k
WDC Blue 500GB @1.7k
Cooler Master Elite 310 @1.5k

Total --> 13.1k*

*Sapphire HD 5570 1GB @3.5k (Optional)*

I'm guessing you'll be doing everyday tasks like surfing, watching movies,etc.
You can save money by not buying a GPU.
The onboard graphics is capable of playing 1080p movies and similar.
And the tri-core cpu is more than enough for your multitasking needs.


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

@gaurav...thankx mate..will definately look forward for this combination also...n m not very much familiar with amd architecture...ya i do everyday tasks + photoshop + video editing sometimes...so i guess i3 or core2quad will be better than amd?? Ready to satisfy on onboard graphics..need max powerful n best config within that budget...


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*



bhushan05d251 said:


> @gaurav...thankx mate..will definately look forward for this combination also...n m not very much familiar with amd architecture...ya i do everyday tasks + photoshop + video editing sometimes...so i guess i3 or core2quad will be better than amd?? Ready to satisfy on onboard graphics..need max powerful n best config within that budget...



within a low budget range like yours, there is nothing better than AMD.
X3 440 is better than i3...but yes its not better than c2q...

however, Intel will cost you more...
AMD is the better choice of the two in your range.
I suggest you get another RAM stick. That'll help.

I've added it to my previous post.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

edited... If you can sacrifice the gpu....
*Athlon II X4 635 @4.5K (quad core)
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @4.5k
Corsair Value 2X2GB DDR3 1333MHz @2.2k
WDC Blue 500GB @1.7k
CM Elite 310 Red w/ Window @1.8K
OR
NZXT Gamma @2.1k*

*Total - 15K*


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

*@mailme.manju* sweeeeeet!!! 



mailme.manju said:


> CM Elite 310 Red w/ Window @1.8K
> OR
> NZXT Gamma @2.1k



Gamma will be better choice. Has better airflow and cable management compared to 310.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

^^Thanks

---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 AM ----------




Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *@mailme.manju*
> Gamma will be better choice. Has better airflow and cable management compared to 310.



I was about to suggest gamma but, i think the OP doesnt have a PSU...


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*



mailme.manju said:


> I was about to suggest gamma but, i think the OP doesnt have a PSU...



Whaaa...
Well then he should consider shelling out extra 1.5k for FSP Saga II 350W and also get CM Elite @1.5k instead of Gamma @2k. Remember FSP has short cables??

In short,
*Athlon II X4 635 @4.5k
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @4.5k
Corsair Value 2X2GB DDR3 1333MHz @2.2k
WDC Blue 500GB @1.7k
Cooler Master Elite 310 @1.5K
FSP Saga II 350W @1.5k

Total --> 15.9k*

*@bhushan05d251* you'll need a good PSU(given above) to support the above system. Or else it'll blow up someday.
So better be safe than sorry.


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

gr8 combination guys...n i have old psu of 450w which i had purchased just 8 month back...will it be good for above system??


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*



bhushan05d251 said:


> gr8 combination guys...n i have old psu of 450w which i had purchased just 8 month back...will it be good for above system??



What brand??


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

intex...smart atx (something written on it)
2sata + 2hdd + 1 fdd + 1 fan written on it..
N i had purchased it for 500 bucks only..so u experts can imagine the build quality..


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*



bhushan05d251 said:


> intex...smart atx (something written on it)
> 2sata + 2hdd + 1 fdd + 1 fan written on it..



Well as long as you don't buy a GPU, it'll be fine.
But get FSP Saga II 350W if you feel that you'll add a low-profile GPU later.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> In short,
> *Athlon II X4 635 @4.5k
> Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @4.5k
> Corsair Value 2X2GB DDR3 1333MHz @2.2k
> ...




@OP if u are strict on your budget,
zebronics bijli cabby - 1K
FSP Saga II 350W    - 1.5k


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*



mailme.manju said:


> Not 16.5K, its only 15.9K



Corrected. 

Maybe i should start calculating mentally. The windows calculator causes me to make silly mistakes.


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

guys m confused..

Remove FSP saga II, I have psu..if it will not take load then will buy ur suggested one later...now confirmed combination is as follows:

Corsair Value 2X2GB DDR3 1333MHz @2.2k
WDC Blue 500GB @1.7k
Cooler Master Elite 310 @1.5K

Total --> 5.4k

Now

athlon II x4 635 @4.5k
4 cores/4 threads
No onchip graphics

Intel i3 @4.9-5k
2 cores/4 threads
Onchip HD graphics...so no need to buy separate gpu (i guess)

Mobo for i3 would be @5k i guess..

Total --> 5.4 + 5 + 5 ~ 15.5k

What u think??


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*



bhushan05d251 said:


> Now
> 
> athlon II x4 635 @4.5k
> 4 cores/4 threads
> ...



Not good.
i3 is dual core. won't last much longer.

also why do you need on-die gfx?? AMD has much better onboard gfx than even Core i7-2600k on-die gfx. You don't need to go Intel way with low budget. Intel quad core will cost over 8k even now. No point considering this you can get AMD quad in half the price.

*Athlon II X4 635 @4.5k
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @4.5k
Corsair Value 2X2GB DDR3 1333MHz @2.2k
WDC Blue 500GB @1.7k
Cooler Master Elite 310 @1.5k

Total --> 14.4k*


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

m damm confused in amd vs intel factor only..i have never experienced amd..neither of my friends..all of my friends have used intel cpu only..even i have also been assembling pc based on intel only...is athlon quad core better than i3?? I have also heard that amd processors have less cache size..


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*



bhushan05d251 said:


> m damm confused in amd vs intel factor only..i have never experienced amd..neither of my friends..all of my friends have used intel cpu only..even i have also been assembling pc based on intel only...is athlon quad core better than i3?? I have also heard that amd processors have less cache size..



Assembling AMD is easier than Intel. Atleast the heatsink installation is far less prone to be screwed up. So don't worry.

An athlon II quad is better than any i3 proccy out there.
Athlon II X4 635 is similar to Intel Q8400(which will cost you around 50% of your total budget).

Cache won't matter that much since you're not gonna game.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*



bhushan05d251 said:


> m damm confused in amd vs intel factor only..i have never experienced amd..neither of my friends..all of my friends have used intel cpu only..even i have also been assembling pc based on intel only...is athlon quad core better than i3?? I have also heard that amd processors have less cache size..



Athlon ii x4 is a clear winner to i3 , go for it...
For graphics, 
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H onboard graphics is best...


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

Cache is just not required for games only. Its very much required for multitasking.

Gaurav, 
I dont think Athlon II X3 440 is better than i3-540. Though the former is triple core but the later is dual core and has 4 core which means it has 4 logical cores.
Also the later has better graphics than Athlon II X3 440 with much better cache memory.


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

gr8 guys...just saw Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H specs on their site..it's quite amazing...it has everything which i wanted sata 3 + usb 3.0 + hdmi...m wondering now that if i wouldn't have made this thread then i would have bought something stupic config...thanx for all ur guidance which has improved my knowledge as well...




Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Cache won't matter that much since you're not gonna game.



Ya m not MUCH addicted towards hi-end gamings but i love to play many...favourite games like nfs shift, fifa 11..n many latest action games... and cache plays important role in multitasking n not in just gaming..correct me if m wrong..


----------



## Joker (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

now, gigabyte 880GMA-UD2H might be difficult to find. availability is a huge problem with this board. infact, i'm sure that you won't even find it. TheITWares has it listed, but i've heard that they don't have it anymore.

if that is the case and u really need USB 3.0, sata3 6gbps and hdmi, u're only left with MSI 880GMA-E45 around the same price point.(

---------- Post added at 04:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------




bhushan05d251 said:


> Now
> 
> athlon II x4 635 @4.5k
> 4 cores/4 threads
> ...


actually speaking, it is the motherboard of AM3 processors which has on-board graphics. 880G chipset motherboards have hd 4250 which is faster than Intel IGP in first generation Core i3 processors.

---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------




saswat23 said:


> *Also the later has better graphics than Athlon II X3 440* with much better cache memory.


no it doesn't. hd 4200 over intel IGP anyday.


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

@saswat & @joker guys we are talking about athlon II x4 and not athlon II x3 processor...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*



bhushan05d251 said:


> m damm confused in amd vs intel factor only..i have never experienced amd..neither of my friends..all of my friends have used intel cpu only..even i have also been assembling pc based on intel only...is athlon quad core better than i3?? I have also heard that amd processors have less cache size..



L3 cache benefits only in cpu intensive tasks like winrar etc, and at high clock speeds.

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------




Joker said:


> now, gigabyte 880GMA-UD2H might be difficult to find. availability is a huge problem with this board. infact, i'm sure that you won't even find it. TheITWares has it listed, but i've heard that they don't have it anymore.
> 
> if that is the case and u really need USB 3.0, sata3 6gbps and hdmi, u're only left with MSI 880GMA-E45 around the same price point.(
> 
> ...



no. amd 890gx (HD4290)onboard graphics is approx equal to HD2000 found on non k edition sandybridge processors but HD3000 on k editions is better.


----------



## Joker (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> no. amd 890gx (HD4290)onboard graphics is approx equal to HD2000 found on non k edition sandybridge processors but HD3000 on k editions is better.


we're talking about 1st gen core i3 intel IGP here. hd 4200 is clearly superior to that.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

^oh yeah! 
but for gaming none of them is good!


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

how about this config??

Phenom II X4 810 @6.6k (quad core + 6 MB L3 cache)
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @4.5k
Corsair Value 1X2GB DDR3 1333MHz @1k
 (will add one stick later)
WDC Blue 250GB @may be<1.5k
 (don't know d exact cost..n can adjust)
Cooler Master Elite 310 @1.5k

Total --> 15.1k

what say??


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*



bhushan05d251 said:


> how about this config??
> 
> Phenom II X4 810 @6.6k (quad core + 6 MB L3 cache)
> Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @4.5k
> ...



*Phenom II 955 BE @6.7k <--Better.
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @4.5k
Corsair Value 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @1.1k
WDC Blue 500GB @1.7k <--Only 200 bucks more than 250GB.
Cooler Master Elite 310 @1.5k

Total --> 15.5k*


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

hey..lol..forgot to mention..i have 14" samsung CRT monitor..i don't have extra money to buy new one..will this ok for above config atleast for a year?? Will gfx's max or hd resolution support/match with monitor's resolution for better multimedia experience?? Otherwise there is no use in buying this good rig..lol

---------- Post added 17-03-2011 at 09:17 AM ---------- Previous post was 16-03-2011 at 01:40 PM ----------

also..does corsair ram stick come with heatsink?? And can u please suggest cheaper cabinet w/o psu having good ventilation and space?? M going to buy fsp saga ii 350w only coz i have seen many threads regarding psu and got importance of having good separate psu..


----------



## Piyush (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

as u said u do basic tasks and occasionally video editing so its better to get athlon x4

so

Athlon II X4 635 @4.4k
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @4.2k
Corsair Value 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @1.1k
WDC Blue 500GB @1.7k
Cooler Master Elite 310 @1.5k
FSP saga II 500W @2.2k (in case of med performer gpu)
*TOTAL @ 15.1k*
its quite future proof
just add a stick of ram later along with a gfx card and u r done
and regarding usb3/sata3 ....u can add an addon card for that purpose later


----------



## masterkd (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

below 310, bijli @1k is the best..i do own one..but its hard to find..its just 500 bucks..spare somehow..worths it!!


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

Bijli has gr8 VFM...
5/5 for bijli, at 1K..


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

gr8..guys good news..taking 16k from dad and i have 2k..so budget is 18k now..so can think about lil bit more for gaming too?? 

Phenom II x4 955 BE 6k (read the cost somewhere..is it true??)
m4a88 td-m evo/usb3 6.6k (gr8 built and in features over others in that category)
Corsair ddr3 1333 MHz 1.1k (with heatsink??)
bijli cab 1k
fsp saga 350w 1.5k (will satisfy on integrated gfx for time probably 6month or a yr)
WD blue 250GB 1.5k (even 160GB will be enough for me as..please read last point..)

Total 17.7k

Also tell me about monitor..i have old samsung crt 14" wala monitor..will that monitor support to 4250 integrated graphics?? If it supports then i won't upgrade to hd lcd for atleast 1 or 1.5 year..otherwise there is no sense in buying this rig with unsupported monitor lol...

Also i have 2 40GB IDE hdds..any idea of having IDE PCI card market availability?? coz i will attach existing IDE dvd rw to one IDE slot..and don't wanna make any primary secondary master slave issue on this board..lol..


----------



## Piyush (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

Phenom II 955 BE @6.7k 
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @4.2k
Corsair Value 2*2GB DDR3 1333MHz @2.2k
WD/seagate 500GB @1.7k 
Cooler Master Elite 310 @1.5k
FSP saga II 500W @2.2k

Total --> 15.5k


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

GA-880GMA-UD2H is not available..i guess..


----------



## Piyush (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

MSI 880gma e45 @5.2k
usb3 and sata3


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

OP,
why should you spend 6.6k on a mobo, when a mobo at 5k can satisfy ur needs.
Go, with Piyush's config.


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

yup will take msi mobo only if it is available..


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

Strong suggestion from me to go with Asus M4A88TD-M EVO/USB3. Better quality than the MSI one.

*And I'm repeating, please avoid suggesting Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H as it is NOT available anywhere.*


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

well..will decide about motherboard later..can u plz tell me about my monitor?? And how about IDE PCI card for old hdds?? Please read my previous posts..


----------



## masterkd (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

get ide to sata converter..doesn't cost much!!


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

^^ohh that's gr8...didn't know about that converter...i can connect both ide hdd to sata then...thanx mate...

What about existing 14" crt monitor?? Do i need to upgrade to compatible motherboard?? Will monitor's resolution match with gfx's resolution??


----------



## mkumar (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

Sorry to enter in this thread! I also wanted the same config. as "bhushan05d251" has asked for n the requirement is also same. As u people sujestd. i am going for the fallowing config.
Phenom II 955 BE @6.7k 
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H ( i have doubt its avlblity in B`lore)
Corsair Value 2*2GB DDR3 1333MHz @2.2k
WD/seagate 500GB ( already purchased for 2100/- 32 mb. buffer)
Bijli cabinet ( hav 2 chk. d avlblty. in B`lore)
FSP saga II 500W @2.2k
I have qn. regerdg. GFX i. e can i add a card at later? if so which one?
Also i have Viewsonic 22" led

Sorry to enter in this thread as i dont want to start a new. B`cause i saw "bhushan05d251" thread n felt that i needed the same thing.
Thx.


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

^^ hey how dare u to enter in my thread?? Huh?? This is strictly prohibited..i have own this thread and copyrighted with my name..it's my registered trademark..

Bindass yaar..all thread are opened to all..

GA-880GM-UD2H is not available...


----------



## mkumar (Mar 19, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

Happy Holi
I chkd. d Asus MoBo it is costing around 6000 + any other suggestions?
Can any body suggest a cab as Bijli is not avlbl. ( i hope Zebronics will bring Munni brand cab. as it has entered Guinness World records)
Happy Holy to u all


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 19, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*



mkumar said:


> Happy Holi
> I chkd. d Asus MoBo it is costing around 6000 + any other suggestions?
> Can any body suggest a cab as Bijli is not avlbl. ( i hope Zebronics will bring Munni brand cab. as it has entered Guinness World records)
> Happy Holy to u all



Same to u
Have u checked the model properly?? Asus has many models based on 880G/SB850 chipset
m4a88 td-m
m4a88 td-m/usb3
m4a88 td-m evo/usb3
m4a88 td-v evo
m4a88 td-v evo/usb3

have one question...as had mentioned earlier, i have intex 400w psu which had bought couple of months ago..which is cheap and not as good as others like fsp, cooler master or corsair..if i buy one good and branded spikeguard (around 500 i guess) with all features like surge protection...and kept old psu as remained then will it take load of new system?? I can save 1 to 1.5k...what say?? I will buy new psu later when i will decide to take gpu..


----------



## masterkd (Mar 19, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

spikegaurd will only filter spikes(that is too with the limitations of the spikegaurd)..but it will not provide clean power and moreover efficiency is not good too, means more power loss..risks will be more prominent once you add a graphics card(this doesn't mean your rig is risk free without power hungry components)..IMO psu is the most important component of a rig which we neglect..get a good psu mate..worths it+safe and secure!!


----------



## Piyush (Mar 19, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

MSI 880gma e45 @ 5.2k


----------



## Akshay.live (Mar 19, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^oh yeah!
> but for gaming none of them is good!



+1


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 19, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

^^ integrated graphics of processor or motherboard always have limitations..for gaming rig u have to have dedicated gpu..

Btw, m delaying my upgrade..planning to take in june after exam...otherwise i will sit on new pc like hell...m getting lot of knowledge from u all experts..however this thread will remain open..hope i will extend budget lil bit more around 20-23k..saving money from now on.. and might take sandybridge..


----------



## Akshay.live (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

You may as well save a lil' more and look at the Bulldozer when it hits the stores in late Q3 or early Q4..


----------



## mkumar (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

S Bhushan i hav chkd. its the same MoBo as mentioned
Guys i am stuck here with no option but to buy Asus MoBo, Can any body sugest me any other MoBo with cabbinet (not CM elite). Gigabyte MoBo is not avlble. Asus is costing around 6.700/.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

look for ECS mobo of 880g series if available
it night not be available in shops but u can try your luck online


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*



saswat23 said:


> OP,
> why should you spend 6.6k on a mobo, *when a mobo at 5k can satisfy ur needs.*
> Go, with Piyush's config.


It's not the way it goes.

MSI 880GMA-E45 has SATA3 6gbps and USB 3.0 but imho it is a poor quality board with sub-standard MOSFETs. I'll prefer bundling it only with Athlons rather than Phenoms. Heck, I'd also prefer going for Gigabyte 880GM-UD2H over it without SATA3 and USB 3.0.

Asus motherboards are better in this case and it is worth to spend 1k more on them.

Lastly, I'm not going to repeat this:

*Gigabyte 880GMA-UD2H is NOT available anywhere. Please stop suggesting it and cause confusion.*


----------



## mkumar (Mar 21, 2011)

Guys can u give me exact Phenom procsr no. as i am buying it in local shop, its urgent as i hav to buy it before end of this week. Help also needed reg. MoBo


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2011)

mkumar said:


> Guys can u give me exact Phenom procsr no. as i am buying it in local shop, its urgent as i hav to buy it before end of this week. Help also needed reg. MoBo


which one do you want to buy?

*Athlon II X4 640* @ 4.6k
*Phenom II X4 945* @ 6k
*Phenom II X4 955 BE* @ 6.6k
*Phenom II X4 965 BE* @ 7.4k
*Phenom II X6 1055T* @ 8.2k

*Motherboards:*

*Gigabyte 880GM-UD2H* @ 4.1k [has IGP, no SATA3 6gbps, no USB 3.0]
*Asus M4A87TD USB3* @ 5.7k [no IGP, has SATA3 6gbps, has USB 3.0] <-- you'll have to buy a graphics card with this
*Asus M4A88TD-M EVO/USB3* @ 6.2k [has IGP, has SATA3 6gbps, has USB 3.0 through a PCIe 1x card]
*Asus M4A88T-M/USB3* @ 6.5k [has IGP, has SATA3 6gbps, has USB 3.0]

*Disclaimer:* Prices might vary at your place and I have no information about availability at your place.


----------



## mkumar (Mar 21, 2011)

I`ll go with 
Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 6.6k
Gigabyte MoBo is not avlble. I`ll go with Asus but dont hav idea reg Models.
which PSU should i buy?
Bijli cab not avlble


----------



## Piyush (Mar 21, 2011)

post your full configuration except PSU and Cabby
then we'll decide the PSU for you


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: mobo+proc+ram+hdd+gpu+cab for 13-15k??*

don't know about other motherboards but asus' mobos have gr8 build..they have hybride crossfire support as well from which u will have an added advantage of combining IGP with dedicated graphics to boost ur gaming performance..asus is well known to introduce innovative design everytime

@mkumar spend 1k if u can n get asus mobo..worth it..



Akshay.live said:


> You may as well save a lil' more and look at the Bulldozer when it hits the stores in late Q3 or early Q4..


Ya even for Ivybridge for the next year too.. just delaying coz of exam re..



mkumar said:


> which PSU should i buy?



If u are going to buy gpu then go for fsp saga II 500w for 2.1k...or fsp saga II 350w for 1.5k will be enough for ur needs..


----------



## mkumar (Mar 21, 2011)

Piyush said:


> post your full configuration except PSU and Cabby
> then we'll decide the PSU for you


I was going to Buy Phenom II 955 BE as per the advise n going to buy Gigabyte MoBo but that was not avlbl. so i asked u reg. MoBo n PSU


----------



## Piyush (Mar 21, 2011)

Go for Asus motherboard if Giga is not available anywhere
Asus being a little pricey has better built quality and you wont regret it

For PSU go for FSP saga II 500W
This will also handle any mid graphic card if u plan any

And regarding cabinet, if Bijli is not available, then your last shot would be CM elite 310


----------



## mkumar (Mar 21, 2011)

Thnx.
Ok
I`ll go with Asus M4A88T-M/USB3 n FSP saga II 500W
Bewn. how about Zebronics PSU?
can u give me exact no for Phenom 955 II BE as my vendor is lil confused

Thnx in advance


----------



## Piyush (Mar 21, 2011)

don't go for zebronics PSUs
and it is AMD Phenom II x4 955BE


----------



## Akshay.live (Mar 28, 2011)

Actually the platinum series from Zebronics are good! Speaking from personal experience. Now on Corsair though..


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2011)

^^ good till it works. bad after it blows up (universal truth). Platinum or Pro, i don't trust Zebronics. the Pro series was good before as it has OEM was a good one but don't know which is the current OEM.


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 28, 2011)

*mobo + proc + ram + hdd + psu + cab under 15k??*

hmm...branded psu's should be preferred..even i have had bad experience of non-branded psu..

btw can anybody tell the difference between black edition and normal edition of phenom?? or amd named them jst to differentiate their frequencies??


----------



## Cilus (Mar 28, 2011)

Black Edition AMD processors have unlocked multiplier. SO you can overclock them by just increasing the multiplier, no need to increase the voltage or base clock speed.


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 29, 2011)

ohhkk..n what about amd's FX series chipset?? despite of not having IGP, do they provide better overcloking option?? Is that why they are costlier??


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 29, 2011)

^^ FX processor. not chipset. FX = extreme performance. much better than black edition but will be priced close to 50k (usually).

its more like Core i7 990X. extremely fast so cost a bomb.


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2011)

bhushan05d251 said:


> ohhkk..n what about amd's FX series chipset?? despite of not having IGP, do they provide better overcloking option?? Is that why they are costlier??


Talking of 890FX chipset? It has more PCIe lanes compared to 890GX chipset. The high-end chipset for AMD processors. That's why it costs more. Though it lacks IGP.

As far as AMD's old FX processors are concerned - Athlon 64 FX - they were the best and the fastest processors available in the market in the old days. They had unlocked multiplier and used to cost like 40-50k. Much like Core i7-980X or 990X today. Intel Pentium 4 was a joke.

A 1.8Ghz Athlon 64 3000+ used to outperform 3.0Ghz Pentium 4.

Really no idea which n00b started this AMD processors overheating myth in India when Pentium 4 is one of the biggest overheating and power hungry chip ever produced. yes, Athlon XP used to overheat, but it still had performance to back itself up. And yes, AMD's first generation Phenom processors were crap compared to Intel Core 2 Duo/Quad.


----------



## mkr (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi all, I also need to upgrade my Zenith P4. Purchased for 26K many many years ago. Now I want value for money and future proof system. System is basically for home use and gaming for my 9 yr old. My plan configuration was (as suggested in this thread):

Athlon II X3 440 
Gigabyte GA-880GM (or GA)-UD3H (as u ppl say UD2H is not available)
Corsair Value 2X2GB DDR3 1333MHz
WDC Blue 500GB 
Cooler Master Elite 310 

I was thinking of going for a gfx card and cpu upgrade in future so thought of latest mobo. But now I am thinking that at that time I can upgrade mobo also so need a cheaper alternative. 

need some advice.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ make a new thread please.


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 22, 2011)

*Back on this thread *

guys...finally buying new computer..budget is 20-21k..here is config:

already bought from theitware:

Corsair 4GB XMS3 1600 (2X2GB kit) = 2300
NZXT Gamma = 2000 (bought)
Seagate 500 GB Sata 6Gbps = 1950
Asus DVD RW 24x = 1050

yet to buy: 

i5 2400 + DH67DL = 14300
FSP Saga II 500w = 2350

the problem is..as i had said earlier, i have 2X40GB IDE hdds..what to do with that?? i asked many h67 models..but didn't have ide port..is there any h67 model available which has ide port?? buying pci to ide card would be costlier..


----------



## ico (Jun 22, 2011)

IDE ports are history. You won't find IDE ports in new motherboards.

and there is no point in keeping those IDE hard disks honestly. Sell them off.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 22, 2011)

my friend sold his 80gb IDE hdd for 1100/-
sell them off


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 25, 2011)

yup..better to sell them..here what i bought:

i5 2400 = 9000
*Asus P8H61-M Plus2* = 3400 (intel DH67BL was exceeding budget..so preferred this great built over DH61WW)
Corsair 4GB XMS3 1600 (2X2GB kit) = 2300
FSP Saga II 500w = 2350
NZXT Gamma = 2000
Seagate 500 GB Sata 6Gbps = 1950
Asus DVD RW 24x = 1050

all games are running smoothly on mid-settings on HD 2000 graphics..


----------



## max_007 (Jun 26, 2011)

bhushan05d251 said:


> yup..better to sell them..here what i bought:
> 
> i5 2400 = 9000
> *Asus P8H61-M Plus2* = 3400 (intel DH67BL was exceeding budget..so preferred this great built over DH61WW)
> ...



nice config you have...post some pictures plz


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 28, 2011)

*img39.imageshack.us/img39/6233/ramboxn.jpg
*img17.imageshack.us/img17/5486/ramw.jpg
*img651.imageshack.us/img651/1916/psubox2.jpg
*img694.imageshack.us/img694/3804/psubox1.jpg
*img823.imageshack.us/img823/2922/psu2p.jpg
*img857.imageshack.us/img857/1006/psu1.jpg
*img825.imageshack.us/img825/9531/proccybox2.jpg
*img10.imageshack.us/img10/5567/proccybox1.jpg
*img638.imageshack.us/img638/7130/proccyk.jpg
*img845.imageshack.us/img845/1116/mobobox.jpg
*img849.imageshack.us/img849/3001/mobo2.jpg
*img810.imageshack.us/img810/227/mobo1.jpg
*img98.imageshack.us/img98/1972/heatsink2.jpg
*img16.imageshack.us/img16/8915/heatsink1.jpg
*img163.imageshack.us/img163/1765/hdd2q.jpg
*img809.imageshack.us/img809/8346/dvdboxq.jpg
*img29.imageshack.us/img29/3420/dvdzb.jpg
*img846.imageshack.us/img846/6007/1007784b.jpg
*img10.imageshack.us/img10/1788/1007783o.jpg
*img845.imageshack.us/img845/8054/1007763.jpg
*img850.imageshack.us/img850/6829/1007762h.jpg

how can manage those cables?? and do i need cooler?? is stock cooler enough as system is not overclockable..??


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 28, 2011)

bhushan05d251 said:


> how can manage those cables?? and do i need cooler?? is stock cooler enough as system is not overclockable..??



Noo need for cooler...
congrats on ur purchase... Welcome to *Gamma club*....

Damages?


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 29, 2011)

@megamind, damages?? didn't get u..


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 29, 2011)

How much did all tat cost?


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 29, 2011)

Congrats on the new purchase buddy!!! I like the cabinet!!


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 29, 2011)

@megamind...lol..damage in that way.. well, around 22k with vat..

@ssb1551, thanks mate..even i loved that cabby..it can handle any overclocking system with affordable price tag..


----------

